# Fishing Rod Limit



## PAFisherman2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey i was just wondering how many rods were allowed to be used when surf fishing...and also i wanted to see if anyone has been fishing the Huntington Beach State Park...Just curious of what to expect when i get down here this week....Thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

no rod limit but you need a surf fishing license now


----------



## PAFisherman2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks man....Have you been doing any good fishing at myrtle or anywhere around the beach...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

not yet...I can't get out early in the morning this year but I'm getting ready to...crowd has diminished abit so myrtle beach state park area (south end) i'll be given it a try...what part of pa are you from...I use to be from central pa...(been down here 15 years)


----------



## PAFisherman2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Im from south western pa..about an hour south of pittsburgh...well hope you start picking up fish...like i said im goin to try huntington beach park first and then maybe head up surfside....keep me posted if u get into any fish..good luck


----------



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

> no rod limit but you need a surf fishing license now


Is the surf fishing license same as SC saltwater license?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

sccamper said:


> Is the surf fishing license same as SC saltwater license?


For you, because you live in SC, tell them you want an annual saltwater license, its like 11 dollars, or you could get the tourist resident one for about 5 dollars. Get a saltwater license which will allow you to fish from the surf!


----------



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, added salt water this year. Thought I needed to get something else too. Coming down in Nov. and was going to pier fish and get permit for there. Decided to try surf fishing from Huntington park while we are there.

Great site, trying to soak it all in.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

You will love HBSP. Go to the north parking lot and beach access. Hit the beach and go north. You dont have to go very far and you will be out of the way of the swimmers etc. Great place to fish.


----------

